# New Member Reporting In!



## shaniandras (Jan 7, 2020)

Hey guys,

Stumbled upon this forum while i was googling for an active forum and decided to join in the fun!

I am not new to coffee drinking but is year 0 when it comes to brewing so I hope that I will be able to learn a lot more things from you veterans out here.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Welcome aboard! Lots of people here who can advise and guide you through your journey.

What are you currently brewing with or what are your plans to getting into it?


----------



## shaniandras (Jan 7, 2020)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Welcome aboard! Lots of people here who can advise and guide you through your journey.
> 
> What are you currently brewing with or what are your plans to getting into it?


 thanks for the welcoming wish!

i received a Delonghi ECP35.31 as a gift last Christmas and is currently using it - i understand that it is an entry level budget espresso machine but I just did not expect to get so much fun out of doing something that appears so ordinary and if i am honest, it is rather addictive, the entire experience is.

i did not expect to look for an upgrade so fast however it seems that the more i brew and the more that i read into the art of coffee brewing, the more inadequate i find my current existing Delonghi machine but I think i'd be better schooled if i perfect the basics first before looking at something more advance so that's what i am here for.


----------



## johnjo (Jan 8, 2020)

shaniandras said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Stumbled upon this forum while i was googling for an active forum and decided to join in the fun!
> 
> I am not new to coffee drinking but is year 0 when it comes to brewing so I hope that I will be able to learn a lot more things from you veterans out here.


 Welcome sailing on the same boat. I wanted to participate in a active forum and founds that posts are very recent and it looks a great community. I am now researching about coffee and would like to learn and share my knowledge here.


----------



## bsomanlol (Jan 9, 2020)

Imagine, if you will, the Forest Gump waving gif in this spot...

#2


----------



## Mr Binks (Mar 21, 2019)

shaniandras said:


> thanks for the welcoming wish!
> 
> i received a Delonghi ECP35.31 as a gift last Christmas and is currently using it - i understand that it is an entry level budget espresso machine but I just did not expect to get so much fun out of doing something that appears so ordinary and if i am honest, it is rather addictive, the entire experience is.
> 
> i did not expect to look for an upgrade so fast however it seems that the more i brew and the more that i read into the art of coffee brewing, the more inadequate i find my current existing Delonghi machine but I think i'd be better schooled if i perfect the basics first before looking at something more advance so that's what i am here for.


 A thoroughly sensible approach and please don't apologise for your current set up, most of us started small and at least it's not instant coffee ?.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

bsomanlol said:


> Imagine, if you will, the Forest Gump waving gif in this spot...
> 
> #2


 if it weren't so stupid, it would almost be funny


----------



## shaniandras (Jan 7, 2020)

bsomanlol said:


> Imagine, if you will, the Forest Gump waving gif in this spot...
> 
> #2











like this ?


----------



## shaniandras (Jan 7, 2020)

Mr Binks said:


> A thoroughly sensible approach and please don't apologise for your current set up, most of us started small and at least it's not instant coffee ?.


 haha.

I was on instant coffee and then i moved on to "dolce gusto" and now this espresso machine.

honestly, having tasted what could come from this simple machine, I don't think so I would be able to go back to instant coffee anymore. they just taste so, one dimensional bland (using big words here).


----------



## LGoose (Jan 15, 2020)

I'm in the same boat. Looking forward to the journey!


----------

